# Who Am I?



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2012)

Guess what character I am. Whoever wins gets to be the leader of next turn. If the winner does not return in 24 hours, I'll start a new round. You can ask questions if it's too hard to guess.

1. I eat a lot.
2. I am from an anime
3. I'm very athletic for my fatness.


----------



## outgum (Jun 18, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> Guess what character I am. Whoever wins gets to be the leader of next turn.
> 
> 1. I eat a lot.
> 2. I am from an anime
> 3. I'm very athletic for my fatness.


Goku. Try again.

Nvm. I misread the last statement.

You are obviously *Yuki Amano*


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2012)

outgum said:


> Yuki Amano said:
> 
> 
> > Guess what character I am. Whoever wins gets to be the leader of next turn.
> ...



No, and yes, but no.  Next guess.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 18, 2012)

*Choji ?*​


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 18, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> Guess what character I am. Whoever wins gets to be the leader of next turn.
> 
> 1. I eat a lot.
> 2. I am from an anime
> ...


Question, is said person physically fat or does "fatness" mean eats a lot and is super lazy, but is still athletic?

EDIT: I'm gonna go on a limb here and just say I think it's Konata Izumi.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jun 18, 2012)

Its kinda fail to say anime since the original belongs to a manga. Konata for instance could be said to be from a anime rather than manga. Or even more accurate. From a game.
EDIT: ASFDSAFA fail example. k my bad i failed. Konata form a manga.. but u get the drill..


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 18, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> Its kinda fail to say anime since the original belongs to a manga. Konata for instance could be said to be from a anime rather than manga. Or even more accurate. From a game.
> EDIT: ASFDSAFA fail example. k my bad i failed. Konata form a manga.. but u get the drill..


That's what I thought. But meh, some people just don't read manga.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 18, 2012)

Kohta Hirano from HOTD?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> *Choji ?*​



Sorry I'm late, but yes, Choji is the answer. Please start the next turn.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 18, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > *Choji ?*​
> ...


*I win.*​


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> Yuki Amano said:
> 
> 
> > DoubleeDee said:
> ...



Yes, now give us some clues.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 18, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > Yuki Amano said:
> ...


*Ermmm,*​*He has an afro.*​*He has a sword.*​*That is all.*​


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> Yuki Amano said:
> 
> 
> > DoubleeDee said:
> ...



I wish you could say three, but OK. Guess #1: Afro


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 18, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > Yuki Amano said:
> ...


*Sorry, I was trying to think of three, but I think those 2 give the answer away.*​


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> Yuki Amano said:
> 
> 
> > DoubleeDee said:
> ...



Did I get the answer correct?


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 18, 2012)

*You're answer was Afro... Erm, I dont think so.*​


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> *You're answer was Afro... Erm, I dont think so.*​



Zennosuke Kurumadani, or Af-san, from Bleach?


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 18, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > *You're answer was Afro... Erm, I dont think so.*​
> ...


*Nope.*​


----------



## Paarish (Jun 18, 2012)

Even though you said "afro" I'm thinking Cloud ;P
Goddamn my fanboy-ism :


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> Yuki Amano said:
> 
> 
> > DoubleeDee said:
> ...



Is it an anime character?


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 18, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > Yuki Amano said:
> ...



Yes.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> Yuki Amano said:
> 
> 
> > DoubleeDee said:
> ...



What anime is it from?


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 18, 2012)

*My apologies Afro was correct, I didnt realise his name was actually afro. I just done my research.  *​


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2012)

OK, Round 3!

1. Not an anime character, but he/she does appear in an anime
2. He/she's weak
3. He/she's has pretty big eyes in both anime and other media (BOOKS INCLUDED! )


----------



## Paarish (Jun 18, 2012)

Those are the worst clues ever! :


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2012)

Paarish said:


> Those are the worst clues ever! :<



Then ask a question (other than "Who is it?")


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 18, 2012)

*What anime did he/she appear in ?*​


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> *What anime did he/she appear in ?*​



Pokemon!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 18, 2012)

Ash


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2012)

Paarish said:


> Ash



Nope.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxkIBEw_K1c


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2012)

Gahars said:


>




It's not Pikachu nor Koffing.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 18, 2012)

*May ?*​


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> *May ?*​



Nope.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 18, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > *May ?*​
> ...


Misty
Dawn
Iris
Jessie
Cynthia
*insert generic pokemon name here*


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Yuki Amano said:
> 
> 
> > DoubleeDee said:
> ...



Nope Nope Nope Nope Nope


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 18, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Yuki Amano said:
> ...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Yuki Amano said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 18, 2012)

Jigglypuff?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Jigglypuff?



Congratulations, Sherlock Homes! You can continue the next round.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 18, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Jigglypuff?
> ...


YAY 4 SHERLOCK 

Lets go!
1. In the first 15 mins of my anime, I die.
2. Later I find out I actually cant die.
3. I become Badass by the third Series of my anime.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Yuki Amano said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...



I want to say Angel Beats, but it's not.  *Looks up stuffz*


----------



## Janthran (Jun 18, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Yuki Amano said:
> ...


Captain Jack Harkness


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 18, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Yuki Amano said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


nope


----------



## Janthran (Jun 18, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> nope


Why is everyone doing anime anyway? I don't know animes

What anime is it from?


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 18, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Yuki Amano said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


Way to make a hyperbole.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 18, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > nope
> ...


Shakugan No shana


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 18, 2012)

Yuji Sakai


----------



## Janthran (Jun 18, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 18, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Janthran said:
> ...


Haha! I said it first! 

Whoo! Did I win?


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 18, 2012)

C'mon! Say something @[member='Black-Ice']!


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 18, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


Yes
Need moar Yuji


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 18, 2012)

HAHA! I WON!

OK here we go

1) He has red fiery hair
2) That's all I'm saying except he's
3) on Channel 54 (comcast san jose CA)
4) and his name starts with J
5) and ends with T

4 CLUES!!!


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 18, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> HAHA! I WON!
> 
> OK here we go
> 
> ...


Your channel 54, and my channel 54 are completely different things.
Im sure


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 18, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Anon10W1z said:
> 
> 
> > HAHA! I WON!
> ...


OK, what is it?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> HAHA! I WON!
> 
> OK here we go
> 
> ...



I have a feeling it's Jonny Test, but he doesn't have red hair. Does Toonami/Adult Swim count?


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 18, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> Anon10W1z said:
> 
> 
> > HAHA! I WON!
> ...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2012)

Are you sure it's not Johnny Test?


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 18, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> Are you sure it's not Johnny Test?


You win!

EDIT: You weren't sure at first but now you are?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> Yuki Amano said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure it's not Johnny Test?
> ...



LOL, I pretty sure Jonny doesn't have red hair.  Oh well.

1. NOT a fiction character
2. Is alive
3. Important to the video game industry.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 18, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> Anon10W1z said:
> 
> 
> > Yuki Amano said:
> ...


Saturo Iwata


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 18, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> Anon10W1z said:
> 
> 
> > Yuki Amano said:
> ...


*Bill Gates ?*​


----------



## outgum (Jun 18, 2012)

Real person, Important to gaming, Obviously its that fat mexican plumber next door called Mario.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> Yuki Amano said:
> 
> 
> > Anon10W1z said:
> ...



Nope.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 18, 2012)

More clues?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> More clues?



Ask me a question.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 18, 2012)

OK, which company works at? Male or female?


----------



## outgum (Jun 18, 2012)

DOES YOUR PERSON WEAR GLASSES?!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> OK, which company works at? Male or female?





outgum said:


> DOES YOUR PERSON HAVE GLASSES?!



God this is going to delete 99% of your guesses. Square Enix. Male. NO!


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jun 18, 2012)

EDIT: Never mind, didn't see the above post while I was writing this.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


> Is it Gabe Newell?



No. Who is that guy?


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 18, 2012)

*Yoichi Wada*​


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 18, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> Anon10W1z said:
> 
> 
> > OK, which company works at? Male or female?
> ...


Yoichi Wada. Yasuhiro Fukushima. Keiji Honda.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 18, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> EZ-Megaman said:
> 
> 
> > Is it Gabe Newell?
> ...


CLOUD STRIFE
SKILLZ


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 18, 2012)

Phil Rogers. Mike Fischer.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> *Yoichi Wada*​





Anon10W1z said:


> Yuki Amano said:
> 
> 
> > Anon10W1z said:
> ...





Black-Ice said:


> Yuki Amano said:
> 
> 
> > EZ-Megaman said:
> ...



Wow. I thought those questions gave it away. No.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 18, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > *Yoichi Wada*​
> ...


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jun 18, 2012)

Can you give us the initials of the person?


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 18, 2012)

Hironobu Sakaguchi										
Nobuo Uematsu


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 18, 2012)

Yoshinori Kitase


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jun 18, 2012)

Hm... is it Tetsuya Nomura or Akhiki Yoshida?


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 18, 2012)

Head							Employees							Games developed											Square											1							Yoshinori Kitase							150–300							_Final Fantasy X-2 International + Last Mission_											2							Akitoshi Kawazu							ca 100							_Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles_											3							Hiromichi Tanaka							61							_Final Fantasy XI: Rise of the Zilart_											4							Yasumi Matsuno							ca 100							_Final Fantasy Tactics Advance_, _Final Fantasy XII_											5							Yusuke Hirata							100							_All Star Pro-Wrestling III_											6							Toshiro Tsuchida							57							_Front Mission 3_, _Front Mission 1st_, _Front Mission 4_											7							Takashi Tokita							ca 20							_Hanjuku Hero Tai 3D_, _Final Fantasy I & II: Dawn of Souls_[26]											8							Koichi Ishii							7							_Sword of Mana_											Enix											9							Yuu Miyake							11							_Kenshin Dragon Quest_, _Dragon Quest Monsters_, _Dragon Quest VIII_											10							Yosuke Saito							16							none (staff of producers)

Look at all the names.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 18, 2012)

Why isn't the OP responding?


----------



## outgum (Jun 18, 2012)

Billy Mays.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 18, 2012)

outgum said:


> Billy Mays.



Hi outgum.


----------



## outgum (Jun 18, 2012)

Brian117 said:


> outgum said:
> 
> 
> > Billy Mays.
> ...


Hi Brian117.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> Why isn't the OP responding?



It's called a life.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 19, 2012)

Dang it. Let's see what EZ-Megaman can ask us.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jun 19, 2012)

Alright, my turn then.
1: I am a protagonist from a game
2: I start the game as a himan and become a bird at the end.
3: The game in question is considered part of an action RPG trilogy by Enix.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 19, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


> Alright, my turn then.
> 1: I am a protagonist from a game
> 2: I start the game as a himan and become a bird at the end.
> 3: The game in question is considered part of an action RPG trilogy by Enix.


ark


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jun 19, 2012)

Yup, you got the character right. Your turn.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 19, 2012)

1. i'm from an animated series
2. i work at a restaurant manned by 3 people, actually 2, since all the manager/owner do is count money, wait the cashier does nothing but take orders and push everything else on me, the cook.
3. my rainbow burger was a hit one day and was hated the next.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2012)

Narayan said:


> 1. i'm from an animated series
> 2. i work at a restaurant manned by 3 people, actually 2, since all the manager/owner do is count money, wait the cashier does nothing but take orders and push everything else on me, the cook.
> 3. my rainbow burger was a hit one day and was hated the next.



Random guess: Bob from Bob's Burger?


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 19, 2012)

Narayan said:


> 1. i'm from an animated series
> 2. i work at a restaurant manned by 3 people, actually 2, since all the manager/owner do is count money, wait the cashier does nothing but take orders and push everything else on me, the cook.
> 3. my rainbow burger was a hit one day and was hated the next.


Koji


----------



## Narayan (Jun 19, 2012)

both, no.
i'll give another clue later.

4. there's this creepy one-eyed small guy who really really REALLY want's to steal our restaurant's recipe. he's creepy coz his wife is a computer. forever alone. though i did try to be friends with him once.

ps. in 3rd clue, it wasn't exactly rainbow. but close to it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2012)

Narayan said:


> both, no.
> i'll give another clue later.
> 
> 4. there's this creepy one-eyed small guy who really really REALLY want's to steal our restaurant's recipe. he's creepy coz his wife is a computer. forever alone. though i did try to be friends with him once.
> ...



LOL! XD Spongebob! That was so obvious we didn't even notice it!


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 19, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > both, no.
> ...


GAH!!! I WAS GONNA SAY THAT! But where did the Rainbow Burger come from?


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 19, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> Yuki Amano said:
> 
> 
> > Narayan said:
> ...


*It was an episode.*​


----------



## Narayan (Jun 20, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > both, no.
> ...



yes! now your turn. hehe


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2012)

1. Can fly
2. Likes hot _ _ _ _ _ _ _(fill in the blank!)
3. In a video game


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 20, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> 1. Can fly
> 2. Likes hot _ _ _ _ _ _ _(fill in the blank!)
> 3. In a video game


Sonic?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> Yuki Amano said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Can fly
> ...



No.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 20, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> Anon10W1z said:
> 
> 
> > Yuki Amano said:
> ...


Likes hot what?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> Yuki Amano said:
> 
> 
> > Anon10W1z said:
> ...




This is gonna make it super easy: hot springs. XD


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 20, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> Anon10W1z said:
> 
> 
> > Yuki Amano said:
> ...


IDK.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> Yuki Amano said:
> 
> 
> > Anon10W1z said:
> ...



 It's from MY FAVORITE GAME OF ALL TIME ON A HANDHELD!!!! Well, second best. The World Ends with You is the best.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 20, 2012)

Is it from Hot Springs Story?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> Is it from Hot Springs Story?



...WTF? No!


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 20, 2012)

@Yuki Amano from Mega Man? Or what series?




Yuki Amano said:


> Anon10W1z said:
> 
> 
> > Is it from Hot Springs Story?
> ...


My bad, no need to cuss.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> @Yuki Amano from Mega Man? Or what series?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yuki is from an anime, not Mega Man. So no. Also, I'm a Cuban. And Cubans exaggerate, OK!


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 20, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> Anon10W1z said:
> 
> 
> > @Yuki Amano from Mega Man? Or what series?
> ...


WHICH ANIME? I'm getting desperate here!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> Yuki Amano said:
> 
> 
> > Anon10W1z said:
> ...



You just went of the track. Clues: 1. HE CAN FLY! 2. HE LIKES HOT SPRINGS! 3. HE'S IN A VIDEO GAME! That's it! You guess Yuki, and I said no. SO NO!

He's from Mirai Nikki/Future Diary, BTW.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 20, 2012)

Yuno?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> Yuno?



*facepalm* NOT FROM MIRAI NIKKI!


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 20, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> Anon10W1z said:
> 
> 
> > @Yuki Amano from Mega Man? Or what series?
> ...


Yo man...I meant to say your username.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> Yuki Amano said:
> 
> 
> > Anon10W1z said:
> ...


----------



## Narayan (Jun 20, 2012)

the misunderstanding amused me.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jun 20, 2012)

Nobody got the clues? The answer seems easy to me.
Anyway, it's Pit from Kid Icarus, right?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah, it's definitely Pit. 
damn if only i saw this earlier ;O;


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


> Nobody got the clues? The answer seems easy to me.
> Anyway, it's Pit from Kid Icarus, right?



iKR? I thought it would take five seconds.  Yes, it's Pit.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jun 20, 2012)

Paarish said:


> Yeah, it's definitely Pit.
> damn if only i saw this earlier ;O;


I can't think of a character to describe, so I wouldn't mind if you want to have us guess instead.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 20, 2012)

If you dont mind... 

1. Video game character
2. S/He tatoooed a scar on his/her face because s/he thought it was cool
3. Three characters fall in love with him/her.

Should be relatively easy since two of the clues are very specific. ;3


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 20, 2012)

Paarish said:


> If you dont mind...
> 
> 1. Video game character
> 2. S/He tatoooed a scar on his/her face because s/he thought it was cool
> ...


OK what series?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 20, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > If you dont mind...
> ...


Not sure if I should say now because it might be too easy.
But I'll take the risk. 

Tales of series (Typical Paarish being typical)


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 20, 2012)

Paarish said:


> Anon10W1z said:
> 
> 
> > Paarish said:
> ...


Man, what does he/she love most?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 20, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> Man, what does he/she love most?


One of the people in love with him/her.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 20, 2012)

Paarish said:


> Anon10W1z said:
> 
> 
> > Man, what does he/she love most?
> ...


Wild guess! Paarish.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 20, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > Anon10W1z said:
> ...


What?


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 20, 2012)

Paarish said:


> Anon10W1z said:
> 
> 
> > Paarish said:
> ...


U in love with @DinohScene. (Location)


----------



## Paarish (Jun 20, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > Anon10W1z said:
> ...


Are either of us video game characters? XD


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 20, 2012)

Gilgamesh. Pac-man. Mrs. Pacman.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 20, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> Gilgamesh. Pac-man. Mrs. Pacman.


Wrong, wrong, wrong.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 20, 2012)

Cheagles, Aifred, Sword Dancer.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 20, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> Cheagles, Aifred, Sword Dancer.


None of them. Though at least you're using the right series XD


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 20, 2012)

Valkyrie.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 20, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> Valkyrie.


Wow you just went from hot all the way to cold quite quickly.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 20, 2012)

Cress? Mint?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 20, 2012)

Getting much much warmer


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 20, 2012)

Paarish said:


> Getting much much warmer


I have no idea what that means.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 20, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > Getting much much warmer
> ...


Just keep guessing -.-



Anon10W1z said:


> Kanonno Earhart


Nope


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 20, 2012)

I hope My other guess was right.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 20, 2012)

No it wasn't


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 20, 2012)

PLEASE! Fulein K. Lester!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 20, 2012)

No, no, no.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 20, 2012)

ANOTHER CLUE?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 20, 2012)

Fights with his/her fists.

God I bet you regret letting me have this turn XD


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 20, 2012)

Sword Dancer


----------



## Paarish (Jun 20, 2012)

You already said that.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 20, 2012)

Paarish said:


> You already said that.


I did?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes you did


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 20, 2012)

Chester Barklight

Dhaos


----------



## Paarish (Jun 20, 2012)

No and no.
Can you at least think before you post random names? -.-


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2012)

Paarish said:


> No and no.
> Can you at least think before you post random names? -.-



Which game?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 20, 2012)

That's a BIG giveaway.
But I grow tired of this so:

Tales of Legendia


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2012)

Senel Coolidge?


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 20, 2012)

Shirley? Will Raynard? Chloe Valens? Norma Beatty? Moses Sandor? Jay? Grune?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 20, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> Senel Coolidge?


Yep ^~^
Your turn


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2012)

1. I have four legs
2. I can't move
3. I'm not a table/chair


----------



## Janthran (Jun 21, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> 1. I have four legs
> 2. I can't move
> 3. I'm not a table/chair


A cat.
Heheh.

Just kidding. What is it from?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 21, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> 1. I have four legs
> 2. I can't move
> 3. I'm not a table/chair



It's obviously a stool.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 21, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Yuki Amano said:
> 
> 
> > 1. I have four legs
> ...


No, wait, stools can move.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 21, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> No, wait, stools can move.



It's bolted to the ground, we're on a cruise ship like the Poseidon Adventure.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 21, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Anon10W1z said:
> 
> 
> > No, wait, stools can move.
> ...


Well, some can, some can't.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Yuki Amano said:
> 
> 
> > 1. I have four legs
> ...



You're getting warm. BUT NO!


----------



## Janthran (Jun 21, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Yuki Amano said:
> ...


Couch maybe?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Yuki Amano said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...



Yes.


----------



## Janthran (Jun 21, 2012)

Ooh, I get to do one. 
Combine an egg beater, a toilet plunger, and a trashcan, and you get me.
What am I?


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 21, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Ooh, I get to do one.
> Combine an egg beater, a toilet plunger, and a trashcan, and you get me.
> What am I?


That's too confusing 
What is the first letter of it?


----------



## Janthran (Jun 22, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > Ooh, I get to do one.
> ...


D.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Anon10W1z said:
> 
> 
> > Janthran said:
> ...



Dog?


----------



## Janthran (Jun 22, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> Dog?


Not even close.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 22, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Ooh, I get to do one.
> Combine an egg beater, a toilet plunger, and a trashcan, and you get me.
> What am I?


Drain?


----------



## Janthran (Jun 22, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > Ooh, I get to do one.
> ...


Still not close.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 22, 2012)

Second letter?


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 22, 2012)

penis


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 22, 2012)

Brian117 said:


> penis



Is it allowed to say that in the EOF? 



Janthran said:


> Ooh, I get to do one.
> Combine an egg beater, a toilet plunger, and a trashcan, and you get me.
> What am I?



are you a Garbage truck?


----------



## Janthran (Jun 22, 2012)

Daemauroa said:


> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> > penis
> ...


Not close again.
Second letter is A.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 22, 2012)

You're a weaboo-kun™?


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 22, 2012)

Daemauroa said:


> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> > penis
> ...



Don't penis see penis how penis it's penis breaking penis *any penis rules*.


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 22, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Not close again.
> Second letter is A.



are you Janthran?


----------



## Janthran (Jun 22, 2012)

Daemauroa said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > Not close again.
> ...


DANGIT!
hah no
Janthran starts with J, not D


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 22, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Daemauroa said:
> 
> 
> > Janthran said:
> ...



oh, didn't get the D....

I give up, the only word I could think of is Dangit now thanks to you....


----------



## Janthran (Jun 23, 2012)

It is not a dangit.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jun 23, 2012)

I want to say desk, but that has an e instead of an a. Could I ask if it's only one word or multiple?


----------



## Janthran (Jun 24, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


> I want to say desk, but that has an e instead of an a. Could I ask if it's only one word or multiple?


Just one word.
Five letters.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 24, 2012)

lol. nobody can guess?
da_ _ _

i also don't know what it is.


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 24, 2012)

a daddy?

it could function as a thrashcan , But it wouldn't be very smart of you to use it that way XD


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 24, 2012)

third letter?


----------



## Janthran (Jun 24, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> third letter?


I;m not going to spell it out for you, silly.
It's a character from a popular European show.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 24, 2012)

Dalek?


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 24, 2012)

I do think you won.... because it looks a lot what the discription said, anyway I am from Europe, but never heard anything about such a show...


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jun 24, 2012)

Daemauroa said:


> I do think you won.... because it looks a lot what the discription said, anyway I am from Europe, but never heard anything about such a show...


The show it's from is Dr Who, it's popular in Britain. It doesn't have any legs, though.


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 24, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


> Daemauroa said:
> 
> 
> > I do think you won.... because it looks a lot what the discription said, anyway I am from Europe, but never heard anything about such a show...
> ...



dr who, ok I do have heard about it.
anyway i see a toilet plunger and it's name starts with da so it's seems like the winning answer to me.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 25, 2012)

Paarish said:


> Dalek?


SAVIOUR OF THIS THREAD!!


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 25, 2012)

Paarish said:


> Dalek?


Yeah, you win!  I think...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 25, 2012)

I dont even watch Doctor Who but I thought it was pretty obvious.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 25, 2012)

Cmon @[member='Janthran']!


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 25, 2012)

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelolo?


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jun 26, 2012)

Janthran said:


> .


Quoting him will send him a notification, making him realise that his guess was correct.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 26, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


So does saying @Janthran.


----------



## Janthran (Jun 26, 2012)

Paarish said:


> Dalek?


Correct.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 26, 2012)

penis


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 26, 2012)

Brian117 said:


> penis


*You're wrong.*​


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 27, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> > penis
> ...



So is your existence.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 27, 2012)

Brian117 said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > Brian117 said:
> ...


*That doesnt make any sense.*​


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 27, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > Dalek?
> ...


Finally!

Now what's the question?


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 27, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> > DoubleeDee said:
> ...



You're existence...is wrong. What is so hard to understand from that. Your life is wrong. You shouldn't even be here.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 27, 2012)

Brian117 said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > Brian117 said:
> ...



Who you trying to impress ?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 27, 2012)

@[member=Brian117] Please don't encourage him


Anyway it's my turn now~

ok:

1) I'm badass

2) People don't dig my new look

3) Ebony and Ivory


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 27, 2012)

Paarish said:


> @[member=Brian117] Please don't encourage him
> 
> 
> Anyway it's my turn now~
> ...


An elephant


----------



## Paarish (Jun 27, 2012)

No.


----------



## outgum (Jun 27, 2012)

Paarish said:


> @[member=Brian117] Please don't encourage him
> 
> 
> Anyway it's my turn now~
> ...




Dante?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 27, 2012)

Yep.
Pretty easy one ;o


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 27, 2012)

Paarish said:


> Yep.
> Pretty easy one ;o



.... I feel stupid thanks.... Didn't know it was Dante...


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 27, 2012)

Who am I?

1. You put me in your mouth.

2. You spit all the white stuff out that I produced.

3. You wipe your mouth with a towel and swallow any leftovers on your tounge.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 27, 2012)

Brian117 said:


> Who am I?
> 
> 1. You put me in your mouth.
> 
> ...


P
e
n
i
s


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 28, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> > Who am I?
> ...



n
o


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 28, 2012)

Brian117 said:


> Who am I?
> 
> 1. You put me in your mouth.
> 
> ...



Toothpaste.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 28, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> > Who am I?
> ...



no k


----------



## Paarish (Jun 28, 2012)

Brian! It's not even your turn! :<

It's [member=outgum]'s turn

BTW you never spit out the white stuff


----------



## Narayan (Jun 28, 2012)

ITT Brian117 deserves some whipping. 

and damn, i was late. i knew it was dante the moment i read ebony and ivory.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 28, 2012)

Paarish said:


> Brian! It's not even your turn! :<
> 
> It's [member=outgum]'s turn
> 
> BTW you never spit out the white stuff



But that's not the kind of white stuff we are talking about :


----------



## Paarish (Jun 28, 2012)

Must be toothpaste then. :/


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 28, 2012)

Paarish said:


> Must be toothpaste then. :/



Nope.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 28, 2012)

Mouthwash?


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 28, 2012)

Paarish said:


> Mouthwash?



No.

Since this is so difficult for you people, the answer is your toothbrush. Read the clues again and you'll realize it.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 28, 2012)

It's not even your turn! :


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 30, 2012)

@[member='outgum'], are you even listening to us?


----------



## outgum (Jun 30, 2012)

I pass. Paarish have another turn


----------



## Paarish (Jun 30, 2012)

Me? :<
I cbf though...

@[member='Brian117']

Your turn since you started this mess!


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jul 1, 2012)

Paarish said:


> Me? :<
> I cbf though...
> 
> @[member='Brian117']
> ...


No man. It should be....

ME!

LOL I would rather have @[member='Paarish'] (!) make me do another assignment.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 1, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > Me? :<
> ...


Go on then!


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jul 1, 2012)

I get a turn?

OK...

1)He's a dog
2)in a cartoon.

That's all the clues I'm gonna give (too easy otherwise)


----------



## Narayan (Jul 2, 2012)

is he with a cat? 
so catdog.
else if said dog is coward, he's courage. 
else needs more clues.


----------



## Brian117 (Jul 2, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> I get a turn?
> 
> OK...
> 
> ...



Scooby-Doo.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 2, 2012)

damn, missed that. i hope it's the wrong answer.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 2, 2012)

Good job, guys. Good job.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jul 2, 2012)

No to all guessers.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 2, 2012)

more clues?


----------



## Densetsu (Jul 3, 2012)

Spoiler: This thread needs a theme song.




Start at 2:12


----------



## Narayan (Jul 3, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> Spoiler: This thread needs a theme song.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 not only off-topic replies and pics. but now you've also invested in videos for likes.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jul 3, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> Spoiler: This thread needs a theme song.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...that's a good idea!


----------



## alidsl (Jul 3, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> I get a turn?
> 
> OK...
> 
> ...


Snoopy? Odie?


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jul 3, 2012)

alidsl said:


> Anon10W1z said:
> 
> 
> > I get a turn?
> ...


No, but the character comes on a show on the same channel as the show Odie comes on.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jul 4, 2012)

Anyone want to guess?


----------



## outgum (Jul 5, 2012)

Spot the Dog! Clifford The Dog


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jul 5, 2012)

outgum said:


> Spot the Dog! Clifford The Dog


*facepalm* NO!

I'm actually enjoying this, LOL.

He's on Car___ N______


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

Jake?


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jul 6, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Jake?


Finally! Start the next turn.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

Yay~

For the next one...he drinks his super sauce, throwing the bad guys for a loss!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

SUPER CHICKEN!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

FI! D:

Well, that went fast...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> FI! D:
> 
> Well, that went fast...


I appear out of nowhere to profess my love of super chicken 

Err... wait... does that mean it's my turn?
Umm...

"24601"


----------



## Narayan (Jul 6, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> "24601"


at least 2.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Narayan said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > "24601"
> ...


Err... nope... >_


----------



## Narayan (Jul 6, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Narayan said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Narayan said:
> ...


----------



## Narayan (Jul 6, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Oh,  I wasn't sure if you meant that or not...
> Okays
> 
> 2: He dies
> ...


i was forced to cheat...but i think i  you for this.


----------



## alidsl (Jul 7, 2012)

Jean valjean

I love les mis


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 8, 2012)

alidsl said:


> Jean valjean
> 
> I love les mis


----------



## alidsl (Jul 8, 2012)

I was going to do jean valjean, but you beat me to it

1. I am blonde
2. I have herpes
3. I am about 11 years old and I have gone through puberty


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jul 9, 2012)

You are gay.


----------



## alidsl (Jul 9, 2012)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> You are gay.


Definitely not


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jul 9, 2012)

alidsl said:


> I was going to do jean valjean, but you beat me to it
> 
> 1. I am blonde
> 2. I have herpes
> 3. I am about 11 years old and I have gone through puberty


The boy from Two and a Half Men?


----------



## alidsl (Jul 9, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> The boy from Two and a Half Men?


Nope, another clue:

I'm the poorest kid in my school


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jul 9, 2012)

alidsl said:


> Anon10W1z said:
> 
> 
> > The boy from Two and a Half Men?
> ...


Is he in a cartoon?


----------



## alidsl (Jul 9, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > Anon10W1z said:
> ...


Yep


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jul 9, 2012)

alidsl said:


> Anon10W1z said:
> 
> 
> > alidsl said:
> ...


What channel (name, not number)?


----------



## alidsl (Jul 10, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > Anon10W1z said:
> ...


Comedy central, I'm not telling you any more


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jul 10, 2012)

alidsl said:


> Anon10W1z said:
> 
> 
> > alidsl said:
> ...


Beats me. I'm out of guesses.


----------



## MusicBeyblader (Jul 11, 2012)

Norbit!


----------



## outgum (Jul 11, 2012)

alidsl said:


> I was going to do jean valjean, but you beat me to it
> 
> 1. I am blonde
> 2. I have herpes
> 3. I am about 11 years old and I have gone through puberty





alidsl said:


> Anon10W1z said:
> 
> 
> > The boy from Two and a Half Men?
> ...


Is the answer...
alidsl?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 11, 2012)

Not sure if ali just got burned or if it's actually true.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 11, 2012)

When I saw the title of this thread I thought "oh look, another shitty blog thread made by some weaboo and got 18 pages". But then I opened the thread. I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## alidsl (Jul 11, 2012)

It's not me or norbit, I knew this one would be difficult


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jul 12, 2012)

alidsl said:


> It's not me or norbit, I knew this one would be difficult


Yeah it is! It seems no one's guessing!

Give this one to @[member='Paarish'], if you don't mind.

CUZ I'M TOO FRACKING NICE!


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello? Anyone there? *shrugs*


----------



## alidsl (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm here, I'm gonna give you guys the ultimate clue now.

I die in most episodes of the show


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 12, 2012)

Kenny?


----------



## alidsl (Jul 12, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> Kenny?



Ding ding ding, we have a winner


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 12, 2012)

Im next then? Oh well here it goes~~
1. Im a human in the future, but everything happens in a virtual world.
2. That virtual world is a MMORPG.
3. My main class is a mage, but i also have another sub class i use in combination with my main class
This is really hard so i give another one too
4. The game has ended on the story, but still im in another tournament against other MMORPG's player over a item i set up myself.
5 and last. Im not the strongest in terms of levels. Yet i outwitt them defeating even the toughest enemies. Even those who have maxed their class!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 13, 2012)

lol i got this one. 
answer is Jang-Gun (Roto)lucky.​


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 13, 2012)

Narayan said:


> lol i got this one.
> answer is Jang-Gun (Roto)lucky.​


Here i thought everyone reads manga only and not manwha =.=


----------



## Narayan (Jul 13, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> Here i thought everyone reads manga only and not manwha =.=


manwhas are also good. 

okay.

1. i have a sword which changes shape everytime i remove it from its sheathe.
2. i'm half human half demon half human
3. i loved someone who's already dead but fell in love again to someone who looks like her.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 13, 2012)

Narayan said:


> manwhas are also good.
> 
> okay.
> 
> ...


Where have i read this again....


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2012)

InuYasha?


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 13, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> InuYasha?


Haha it fits so perfectly that im rather surprised i didint think of it myself....


----------



## Narayan (Jul 13, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> InuYasha?


fuuuuu!!! i was thinking that i gave a hard one. but you still guessed it right.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2012)

Narayan said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > InuYasha?
> ...


Oh... >_


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jul 14, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 14, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Narayan said:
> ...


----------



## Daemauroa (Jul 14, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> DarkStriker said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

Daemauroa said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > DarkStriker said:
> ...


----------



## Narayan (Jul 15, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> 7. There are currently 5 versions of my game~


so it's a game....
no wonder i can't seem to start what to look for.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jul 15, 2012)

Narayan said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > 7. There are currently 5 versions of my game~
> ...


Neither can I...I practically give up now.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 15, 2012)

;
Too hard?

OOooo... kays...
Umm... MOAR HINTS =D

8. I fight with a sword~
9. My game was released in 1995, 1998, 2003, 2006, and 2010
10. Only the 2003 version was released in english.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 15, 2012)

Japanese games that works like a sim or visual novel is underrated to the max outside japan =/


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jul 15, 2012)

Ah, it's that character from Tales of Phantasia, isn't it?
I haven't played that game for ages. The character your talking about is Chestel, right?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 16, 2012)

Chester doesn't fight with a sword ;


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 16, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Chester doesn't fight with a sword ;


I think he ment Cress Albane


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 16, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Chester doesn't fight with a sword ;
> ...


Probably... 
Anyways, it is Cress


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 16, 2012)

And since im already here im going to start off the next one
1. Im not the main character, but im being used by the protagonist
2. I have changed form once, and i am only my owner can hear me talk
3. The biggest hint. I was made by a dragon.


----------



## raystriker (Jul 16, 2012)

any more clues?


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jul 16, 2012)

raystriker said:


> any more clues?


Ask @[member='DarkStriker'] some questions!


----------



## raystriker (Jul 16, 2012)

which franchise does this personality belong/appear in?


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 17, 2012)

Ah sorry was away almost the whole day.. Because of that im going to shot out more clues
Clues so far:
1. Im not the main character, but im being used by the protagonist(Main character or the owner im reffering to)
2. I have changed form once, and only my owner can hear me talk
3. The biggest hint. I was made by a dragon.
New clues
4. My owner has power that equals god himself. Maybe even more.
5. My owner does not come from this world.
6. I am a sword. (Come on not that hard anymore!)

Finding the protagonist should be easier and in doing so it should be obvious as he only own 1 weapon which is this sword




raystriker said:


> which franchise does this personality belong/appear in?


Franchise???? It's not a game. It's not a television serie or cartoon. That should help


----------



## Narayan (Jul 17, 2012)

i have no clue what it is....
i bet i know it but just forgot.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 17, 2012)

Hmmm.... Let me help u guys on where to start searching. And just notcied.. Ignore the cartoon lol. You *READ* it in *BLACK&WHIITE*

*EDIT: *I will be away for about 6 hours from now. So if no answers by then im going to add 3 more clues which would most likely reveal the answer.


----------



## _kbnft (Jul 17, 2012)

The new clue made it worst. >_>


----------



## raystriker (Jul 17, 2012)

Tessaiga?


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 17, 2012)

Okai time to make it easy
Clues so far:
1. Im not the main character, but im being used by the protagonist(Main character or the owner im reffering to)
2. I have changed form once, and only my owner can hear me talk
3. The biggest hint. I was made by a dragon.
4. My owner has power that equals god himself. Maybe even more.
5. My owner does not come from this world.
6. I am a sword. (Come on not that hard anymore!)

New clues.
7.  Its a manwha
8.  Its written by 김대우
9. The manwha is a combination of your usual fantasy story with flashy moves like a sword shooting out fire and traditional chinese martial arts which the main character brings over to this world.


----------



## Daemauroa (Jul 17, 2012)

Are you by any change Spada Belforma?  from Tales of innocence..
and thanks for spoiling if so, because I just started playing it. 

if not points 1,2,4,5(maybe)6 looks awfully like it is him. or maybe the answer is his orginal name... Durandal?


----------



## Narayan (Jul 18, 2012)

hmmm i didn't read a lot of manhwa.
i've read some swords....hmmm depore magnasetia?  Caladbolg?


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 18, 2012)

lol.. None yet? Nope not ToI. Nope not Immortal Regis or the sequel Cavalier of the Abyss
*Pro hint* Try googling the author combine with another word... duh...
Clues so far:
1. Im not the main character, but im being used by the protagonist(Main character or the owner im reffering to)
2. I have changed form once, and only my owner can hear me talk
3. The biggest hint. I was made by a dragon.
4. My owner has power that equals god himself. Maybe even more.
5. My owner does not come from this world.
6. I am a sword. (Come on not that hard anymore!)
7. Its a manwha
8. Its written by 김대우
9. The manwha is a combination of your usual fantasy story with flashy moves like a sword shooting out fire and traditional chinese martial arts which the main character brings over to this world.

New clues:
10. When i went 10.000 years to the past with my owner. I took form of a girl. Though only my owner could see me.
11. Im secretly in love with my owner
12. This manwha is popular on a certain online manga reader website which is very known.

You guys know what? Im just going to reveal the answer. The next one post the next question. Its too hard lol.
The manwha is Id - The greatest fusion fantasy. Written by Kim Daewoo (김대우), with art by A. T. Kenny
Make sure u guys pick it up and read it. Its absolutely lovely. I love wuxia dramas that involves time traveling. And i also love fantasy manga the most. So those 2 mixed into a manga. Hell yeah.
"Chunwha is plunged into a world beyond his own... There he will struggle to find his own purpose among the many inhabitants of the new world including elves, dwarves, and even mages! Was it fate that had brought him there? Will he ever return to his own world?"
The name i was after was Lamia. The owner of that sword is Id, or his real name Ye Chun Hwa.


----------



## raystriker (Jul 18, 2012)

^^^
not fair! 
frame another who am i!


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 19, 2012)

No one?!?!?!?
Here i go again and this might be easier. Again it might not.
1. Im searching for a girl
2. She taught me everything.
3. But to do so it requires me to climb a tower where dangers await.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 20, 2012)

Im jst going to throw out one more clue before hitting bed.
4. Im known as a "Irregular"


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 20, 2012)

5. This is a manwha form navel. Like my avatar which is from Orange Marmalade
6. 5 Years has already passed on the manwha (Or atleast where i am)
7. You will find this manwha on every popular online manga reading site. Clue 3 will really help if you actually are willing to do research instead of trying to think if you have read it or not.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 20, 2012)

Jyu Viole Grace


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 20, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Jyu Viole Grace


Its kinda wrong since thats not his name


----------



## Castiel (Jul 20, 2012)

Baam, sorry


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 20, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Baam, sorry


Correct, but full name is Twenty-Fifth Baam. Your next! GO!


----------



## Castiel (Jul 20, 2012)

Sorry for kinda late response. This is a character from one of my favorite manga's:
1. I was introduced as a fighter for hire
2. I prefer to let my fists do the talking
3. I am a former member of the Sekihō Army


----------



## SparkFenix (Jul 21, 2012)

Sagara Sanosuke.

I can't think of a good right now, some get that


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2012)

edit: nvm


----------



## Castiel (Jul 21, 2012)

SparkFenix said:


> Sagara Sanosuke.
> 
> I can't think of a good right now, some get that


Right


----------



## Daemauroa (Jul 21, 2012)

edit*
didn't saw that this was the last page


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 25, 2012)

Daemauroa said:


> edit*
> didn't saw that this was the last page


Your free to start if this dude that im quoting below isnt responding


SparkFenix said:


> Sagara Sanosuke.
> 
> I can't think of a good right now, some get that


----------



## SparkFenix (Jul 25, 2012)

Well I'll give it a shot

1: I live in a highly advanced town.
2: I'm a spy.
3. I have 2 opposite powers.

EDIT: Quote me when you ask or answer so I won't forget this thread.


----------



## Daemauroa (Jul 25, 2012)

SparkFenix said:


> Well I'll give it a shot
> 
> 1: I live in a highly advanced town.
> 2: I'm a spy.
> ...



hmmm...

inspector gadget?


----------



## SparkFenix (Jul 26, 2012)

Daemauroa said:


> SparkFenix said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'll give it a shot
> ...



Wrong


----------

